

Parallels Desktop 10 Released - kolev
http://www.parallels.com/upgradepd10/

======
welly
I'm settled on VMware Fusion. I did buy both in the early days of Intel Macs
but stayed put on VMware Fusion after upgrading a few versions of each.

I can't say any of those features(!) promoted does much to make me want to
move back to Parallels. I think I'll stay where I am.

------
james_in_the_uk
9 new versions in less than 8 years - would be great if you didn't have to pay
an upgrade fee each time.

